# Problem in the Gearbox



## Maher (Sep 7, 2012)

I own Cruze 2011 the milage over 90,000 a problem appeared to me in the gearbox when change from gear 2 to gear 3 the RPM indicator reach to 5 after that change is made ​​with a jump.
After I went to the dealer they make an check up but the problem didn't show they told me that they should open the gearbox and change all the pieces valued about $ 4,000, but I refused because it is a small car and the cost very high.


Can any one tell me what's the problem? Please help me


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Is this an automatic or a manual? 

And, can you please be more specific? I had a hard time following your post.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Country and distance units? If this is in the US you can probably make a case that 100,000 mile powertrain warranty applies.


----------



## Maher (Sep 7, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Is this an automatic or a manual?
> 
> And, can you please be more specific? I had a hard time following your post.


It's automatic and I mean It's hardly shifting.

Excuse me I'm not english native. I'm trying to give a specific details.


----------



## Maher (Sep 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> Country and distance units? If this is in the US you can probably make a case that 100,000 mile powertrain warranty applies.


Country:Saudi arabia
Distance unit: Kilometer

Unfortunately our Chevrolet agent gives us the guarantee for a period of 3 years or 60,000 Km.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Change the fluid and see if it helps before changing the whole transmission. Unplug the battery and reset the shifting adaptives as well. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Maher (Sep 7, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Change the fluid and see if it helps before changing the whole transmission. Unplug the battery and reset the shifting adaptives as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app



I've already unplug the battery for 8 hours but nothing changed 

how could I reset the shifting adaptives? 


I will change the fluid but that not make the problem became worse?


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

4000$ its crazy... you can buy a engin and a trans at 1500$ on ebay!!! many to sale!

11 CRUZE ENGINE 1.4L VIN 9 8TH DIGIT OPT LUJ AT | eBay


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Maher said:


> I've already unplug the battery for 8 hours but nothing changed
> 
> how could I reset the shifting adaptives?
> 
> ...


What have you got to lose?

Transmission fluid, if it's the problem and not allowing solenoids or to engage or not achieving proper pressures, will help to change out. It should make it easier for the Transmission parts to work as they should. 

DO NOT LET MECHANICS USE A FLUSH MACHINE. Those are bad news. 

If it makes the problem worse, the transmission was already dead to begin with. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Maher (Sep 7, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> What have you got to lose?
> 
> Transmission fluid, if it's the problem and not allowing solenoids or to engage or not achieving proper pressures, will help to change out. It should make it easier for the Transmission parts to work as they should.
> 
> ...


first I have an appointment with the second agency because we have 3 Agencies.


If they didn't give me any things good I will change the fluid.


and as what you told me I have nothing to lose 

the funny thing here is all the mechanics are scared of dealing with cruze


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like your engine is slipping into neutral between shifts. In this case, when it doesn't shift properly, do you keep your foot on the gas as the tachometer rises? If so, it could simply be a slipping transmission which in no way costs anywhere near $4,000.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ahh, this is the Middle East, where they have junky lubricants, and treat the average car owner like garbage when it comes time to get it serviced. Not surprised the local Chevrolet agents are balking at helping. 

If this is an automatic, I'd insist on buying real licensed Dexron-VI transmission fluid instead of using whatever "generic" fluid they have. It might be a bit. It's for sure cheaper than buying a new transmission.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Maher said:


> the funny thing here is all the mechanics are scared of dealing with cruze


That *is* funny. This is one of the easiest late-model vehicles I've ever worked on.


----------



## Maher (Sep 7, 2012)

rustinn said:


> Sounds like your engine is slipping into neutral between shifts. In this case, when it doesn't shift properly, do you keep your foot on the gas as the tachometer rises? If so, it could simply be a slipping transmission which in no way costs anywhere near $4,000.


I lift my feet from gas.
Even if lifted my feet on gas It's not shifting. But 4000$ it's very much on a car like Cruze


----------



## Maher (Sep 7, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Ahh, this is the Middle East, where they have junky lubricants, and treat the average car owner like garbage when it comes time to get it serviced. Not surprised the local Chevrolet agents are balking at helping.
> 
> If this is an automatic, I'd insist on buying real licensed Dexron-VI transmission fluid instead of using whatever "generic" fluid they have. It might be a bit. It's for sure cheaper than buying a new transmission.


You are totally right you know way because we don't have a low against those agencies.

I changed the fluid on 60000Km and I used Dexron transmission fluid.


----------



## motasim867 (Jul 11, 2013)

hye . I have the same problem with cruse 2010 . the mechanic told me that if i change the fluid of gearbox , the gearbox it will be died because the fluid is not change from ever before so it's very black . 
the cost for preparing the gearbox more than 3000 dollars . 
can you help me is there any solve?


----------



## motasim867 (Jul 11, 2013)

hye . I have the same problem with cruse 2010 . the mechanic told me that if i change the fluid of gearbox , the gearbox it will be died because the fluid is not change from ever before so it's very black . 
the cost for preparing the gearbox more than 3000 dollars . 
can you help me is there any solve?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

First off attempting to reset the firmware stored in flashram with a life of over ten years, try removing your negative battery cable for at least that length of time, like well over ten years. Very poor suggestion.

Gears in an automatic transmission? Planetary type, does your transmission make a constant terrible noise? First to go are the clutches, resulting in smoke and caused by hydraulic problems. But sure doesn't sound like your problem. Caused by leaks, was your transmission checked for leaks including the coolant lines? Is your fluid up to the proper level? Use to be easy to check that with a dipstick, they claim they got rid of that because someone poured in windshield wiper fluid or something stupid like that. The liars, they got rid of that dipstick without reducing the price of the vehicle so the stock market would look better.

Also, simple pressure tests can be conducted on an AT to verify hydraulic performance.

A real major savings in AT's was to get rid of all the vacuum and mechanical, and linkage for shift points and gear selections, plus that very complex control valve assembly. These were replaced by cheap solenoids valves that do the same thing, but were originally controlled by a separate 89 cent microcontroller outputted to cheap transistors. Still too expensive, now part of the PCM does also does a host of other functions. Now the shifting is done buy a 50 cent Vss sensor that also doubles for your speedometer and what use to be called the neutral safety switch, but no longer with a couple of contacts like for the starter and the backup lights, but with a whole bunch of wires to control those solenoids in different combinations. Your brake switch besides brake lights also plays an important role in which gear you are in and if your torque converter is allowed to be locked up or not.

Typically around 95% of the problems with AT's are electronic, electrical, or firmware problems. And many were screwed by saying their AT had to be replaced. Perhaps because when electronics was first introduced would be over a tenth of a million new jobs for electronic technicians that never happened. Using grease monkeys for this that don't know the difference between a simple resistor or a doorknob.

First step is to check for leakage and fluid levels. Second step is to hook up your Cruze to a generation 3 computer and check for history codes, a third step may be to reflash your ram, just like your home computer, could be a bug in there. Next step is to check those solenoids, an ohmmeter will do, and all of the connectors and switches that lead to those solenoids.

Since your problem is erratic, sure sounds like an electrical problem, can also be slightly misadjusted neutral safety switch.

Largest problem is finding a guy that knows the heck of what he is doing.

Ha, and a big ha at that. My solution to avoid AT problems was to order one with a manual transmission. Not only a lot more fun to drive, a lot less to worry about, but also a 1,000 bucks richer.


----------

